# Stephens Boat Builders banff and Macduff



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I am working on recording fishing boats built by builders in Macduff Banff Whitehills Gardenstown Crovie and Pennan. I have lists for Clem Paterson and John Watt and sons. Can anyone help me with any of the other builders and in particular the boats which they built. I am focusing at the moment on Stephens who were at the Greenbanks, Banff harbour and then the West harbour Macduff. I understand that a list of Stephens boats may have been published at some time. Could anyone help me track down a copy. All help gratefully received and fully acknowledged when used.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.co.uk


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Is this any use http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/sheena_charles/B_Builders.htm


----------

